# Craftsman Lawn Tractor



## mzamborini (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello - I have a Craftsman tractor Model #917273500 - (Honda engine).

I have a slight gas leak (gas odor) and I can see that it looks like the leak is near the metal bracket that holds the tank. Seeing as the tank is a plastic tank, I figured my best bet is to replace the tank. Unfortunately - Sears Parts Direct doesn't have the part in stock, nor do they suggest when I would receive the part as it's on backorder.

Can someone please suggest what you would do? Seeing as this is a gas tank, I'd really prefer to have a new tank, but I'm not quite sure the best place to go.

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Mike.. Try jackssmallengines.com they may have the tank you need..


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd pull the tank and make sure of where the leak is coming from. If in fact it is the tank and they are hard to come by, I'd give thought to making a repair by using what is called _plastic welding_. Not really welding but more like hot melt glue but uses plastic that is compatible with the base material. You may find a local place that can do this for you or buy yourself a plastic welding set up. Know Harbor Freight has a couple models and low end one cost something like $30.

Fuel tank is most likely Polyethylene and polyethylene filler rods are easy to come by.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I take it its not a new tractor - if its unavailible, best bet is to search Craigslist and Ebay - someone might be parting out one similar- or from CL just a parts tractor- depends which would show up first, a parts tractor would save some money on repair parts, keep main parts and either sell/junk the rest.

I saved well over $100 the other day, i replaced a magneto and deck mandrel on my 90 murray with spare parts i already had- so only cost me 2 hours to fix it- not any cash.


----------



## mzamborini (Oct 4, 2011)

*Jacks*

Went to Jacks and ordered the part, thanks so much for the suggestion! Seeing as this is a gas tank, I realize that it could potentially be repaired but I don't want to take any risk....

Thanks again.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

No problem glad you found one.... wjjones..


----------

